# حساسات درجة الحرارة



## حسام الليسطو (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ابحث عن صنع لوحة تحكم 
تتحكم في:
1- درجة حرارة الغرفة ( حساس يقيس درجة حرارة الغرفة و ازا زادت عن 37 درجة مؤوية يشغل المروحة او التبريد و ازا نقصت عن 37 يشغل الهيتر او المسخن ) 
2- قياس الرطوبة في الغرفة ( ازا زادت عن معدل معين يفعل الأمر x و ازا نقصت يفعل الأمر by )
3- التحكم بسرعة موتور ( الموتور عبارة عن موتور دش او موتور مساحات السيارة اريد التحكم في حركته يعني مثلا كل نص ساعة يدور بالأتجاه الموجب و العكس صحيح )

هل من الممكن ان اعمل اللوحة بدون مايركوكنتر PIC .
لو سمحتو اللي يقدر يساعد او اللوحة موجودة عندو او شبيه بيها 
مشكورين


----------



## eng_moh (15 أبريل 2010)

يوجد حساس لقياس الحرارة والرطوبة من شركة ميكور الكترونكا
http://www.mikroe.com/en/tools/sht1x/
يمكن ربطة مع PIC 
كما يمكن ان تتحكم فى عكس حركة محركات التيار المستمر باستخدام 2 ريلية 
او اى IC


----------



## khaled hariri (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكوررررررررررررر


----------



## samir hosny fahim (3 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## samir hosny fahim (3 مايو 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ahmedzeko12 (1 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 يونيو 2010)

حسام الليسطو قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ابحث عن صنع لوحة تحكم
> تتحكم في:
> 1- درجة حرارة الغرفة ( حساس يقيس درجة حرارة الغرفة و ازا زادت عن 37 درجة مؤوية يشغل المروحة او التبريد و ازا نقصت عن 37 يشغل الهيتر او المسخن )


لا يسهل القول هذا الكلام لأن سيبدأ التسخين و فور تخطيه الدرجة سيبدأ التبريد لثوانى فتنخفض الدرجة فيبدأ التسخين و ينتهى الأمر بتشغيل الإثنين معا لأن هناك زمن لإستجابة كل شيء لبعده عن مصدرى الحرارة والتبريد و كذلك كتلة الحساس والتى تأخذ وقت للتجاوب
الصواب أن يكون هناك مدى بين الدرجتين كقول لو ارتفعت عن 38 يبدأ التبريد ولو انخفضت عن 37 يبدأ التسخين


> 2- قياس الرطوبة في الغرفة ( ازا زادت عن معدل معين يفعل الأمر x و ازا نقصت يفعل الأمر by )


نفس الكلام السابق


> 3- التحكم بسرعة موتور ( الموتور عبارة عن موتور دش او موتور مساحات السيارة اريد التحكم في حركته يعني مثلا كل نص ساعة يدور بالأتجاه الموجب و العكس صحيح )


ما يحكم هذه الحركة أى يحدد بدايتها و نهايتها؟


> هل من الممكن ان اعمل اللوحة بدون مايركوكنتر pic .
> لو سمحتو اللي يقدر يساعد او اللوحة موجودة عندو او شبيه بيها
> مشكورين


نعم وهذه دائرة حضانه بيض للدجاج و نفذت كثيرا بدون ميكرو وعلى اساس 3 درجات 37 يبدأ التسخين و 38 يوقف التسخين و 39 تبدأ مروحة تهوية
ابحث عن دزائر التحكم بالحرارة و مقياس الرطوبة و المشكلة ستكون هل الحساسات متوافرة بالسوق المحلى أم لا


----------



## حسن داود (9 يوليو 2010)

ربنا يكرمك وفي انتظار ابداعات اكثر


----------



## علي_عراق (9 يوليو 2010)

لما كنا صغار كنا بنستخدم ترانزستورات الجرمانيوم القديمة كحساسات للحرارة


----------

